# It honestly kind of blows my mind that FFAs exist



## Guerrilla (May 9, 2011)

I don't mean to be rude or insulting, I'm just surprised that FFAs exist. I've been lurking through the boards here for awhile and my mind has been rather blown by the community of people here. I've never met a self-confessed FFA in my life. I am utterly curious now about how FFAs became FFAs and why they have a predilection for BHM. So I guess what I'm asking if for FFAs to maybe describe why they like BHM and how they came to understand this about themselves? And BHMs, I guess I'm asking for your experiences with FFAs?


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 9, 2011)

You probably don't meet self-professed FFAs simply because women naturally tend to find men with super-awesome-amazing personalities to be attractive regardless of looks and other women understand that, too. Like... there's less need for women to label and explain a preference because other women understand that looks aren't everything.


----------



## Kamily (May 9, 2011)

Ive dated a variety of men that weighed anywhere from 150 lbs up to 350. I just prefer the bigger guys. I like a man with some meat on his bones. :batting:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 9, 2011)

I don't necessarily consider myself a "FFA", because I have dated a small handful of "average" sized men and don't TOTALLY rule out a man based on his body, but I freakin *LOVE *chubby men. I can't date a skinny guy, though. I'm simply not attracted to someone who is very thin. If I had to pinpoint WHY I like chubby guys, maybe because the first guy I ever fell in love with was on the chubby side (built like before Seth Rogen broke my heart and lost weight  ). Maybe just because they're sexier to me in a way that I just can't explain. Cuddles are WAYYYYY better with a tall chubby soft man. Their tummies are so cute. If I cook him a big meal he'll truly appreciate it! :wubu:


----------



## FishCharming (May 9, 2011)

Guerrilla said:


> I don't mean to be rude or insulting, I'm just surprised that FFAs exist. I've been lurking through the boards here for awhile and my mind has been rather blown by the community of people here. I've never met a self-confessed FFA in my life. I am utterly curious now about how FFAs became FFAs and why they have a predilection for BHM. So I guess what I'm asking if for FFAs to maybe describe why they like BHM and how they came to understand this about themselves? And BHMs, I guess I'm asking for your experiences with FFAs?



they don't really, this is a prank site. April Fool's!


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 9, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> they don't really, this is a prank site. April Fool's!



Hahahah! I can't believe we got another one!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> they don't really, this is a prank site. April Fool's!





Sasquatch! said:


> Hahahah! I can't believe we got another one!




Annnnnnd this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 9, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Annnnnnd this is why we can't have nice things.



:batting: We're nice things!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 9, 2011)

Hmmm....True, rabbit, true, but we girls like to have LOTS of nice things. 

I can haz opshuns?


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2011)

Actually, I have never encountered one in real life <shrug>


----------



## rellis10 (May 10, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Actually, I have never encountered one in real life <shrug>



They're elusive creatures.....you have to talk like David Attenborough if you want them to come out of their hiding places. It sooths them


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

Maybe you're not paying attention or you don't have flirt radar.

I've given a lot of husky men the double take and they always look like i'm going to ask them a question. Haha.


WE ARE CHECKING YOU OUT AND LIKE WHAT WE SEE!


----------



## Kamily (May 10, 2011)

Amen sister!


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Maybe you're not paying attention or you don't have flirt radar.
> 
> I've given a lot of husky men the double take and they always look like i'm going to ask them a question. Haha.
> 
> ...



Kinda the opposite problem for me. I keep thinking I am getting checked out.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Kinda the opposite problem for me. I keep thinking I am getting checked out.


 

Really?


----------



## Tad (May 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Maybe you're not paying attention or you don't have flirt radar.



Not speaking for Zandoz, but just saying that not all bhm are going to get the same amount of female attention. Just because you react well to some BHM doesnt mean that all bhm are getting flirted with. Some people have better basic looks than others, it helps to be tall, more FFA seem to like strong and burly than fat and flabby, some people are more extroverted or at least better at projecting that impression, some people are better at looking confident, some will have the time, desire, and money to dress more sharply than others, etc. Yes, no matter what you are like, there are probably some people who would find you interesting, but their numbers can vary a lot.

Of course this applies to every other category of people too. But Im just saying that when a guy says hes never met an open FFA, it could well be true, in the sense that none have revealed their FFA-ness to that guy. Although I'd also agree that a lot of BHM (amongst others) lack flirt radar.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

Tad said:


> Not speaking for Zandoz, but just saying that not all bhm are going to get the same amount of female attention. Just because you react well to some BHM doesnt mean that all bhm are getting flirted with. Some people have better basic looks than others, it helps to be tall, more FFA seem to like strong and burly than fat and flabby, some people are more extroverted or at least better at projecting that impression, some people are better at looking confident, some will have the time, desire, and money to dress more sharply than others, etc. Yes, no matter what you are like, there are probably some people who would find you interesting, but their numbers can vary a lot.
> 
> Of course this applies to every other category of people too. But Im just saying that when a guy says hes never met an open FFA, it could well be true, in the sense that none have revealed their FFA-ness to that guy. Although I'd also agree that a lot of BHM (amongst others) lack flirt radar.


 

I think some people are so conditioned in their self-loathing that they wouldn't even entertain the thought of such a thing. They would probably be shy or clueless regardless of their size. And i'm sure most men don't even know what the term "FFA" is. 

Honestly, most of the big men _i've_ known have no problem with their self esteem. I've always envied that. It seems the younger generation has more issues with body image also. Big, strong men were always revered for their manliness etc. People didn't sit in front of the computer all day thinking about things. They went out and did.

Y'know?


----------



## Tad (May 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I think some people are so conditioned in their self-loathing that they wouldn't even entertain the thought of such a thing. They would probably be shy or clueless regardless of their size. And i'm sure most men don't even know what the term "FFA" is.
> 
> Honestly, most of the big men _i've_ known have no problem with their self esteem. I've always envied that. It seems the younger generation has more issues with body image also. Big, strong men were always revered for their manliness etc. People didn't sit in front of the computer all day thinking about things. They went out and did.
> 
> Y'know?



re: conditioned...... agreed (and I think I mentioned some people have no flirt radar, this would be one of the reasons).

re: big guys self esteem.... most tall, _strong_ men that I know still don't have a lot of self-esteem issues. There are enough women out there that like the big, strong, burly, type, that they will have had sufficient positive feedback to mostly tell society to take its skinny ideals and bugger off. Short, strong, and fat, a lot less so. Fat but not strong.....a whole lot less validation of their bodies being acceptable.

In terms of fat admiration, of course one likes what one likes, and that is fine. I'm definitely not saying everyone should be attracted to everyone else. In fact the whole point I was making was that those who are not the right sort of big will have been flirted with a lot less, so it may not be their imaginations that they've not met FFA.


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2011)

Oh definitely no flirt radar here. One tends to not develop radar for things that are extremely rare to them. I have no tiger radar either...I may have seen a couple once upon a time in a zoo, and yes, if I encountered one it would be extremely dangerous...but still no practical reason for developing tiger detection skills.

On the other hand, I have highly developed radar for women wanting a big brother or substitute dad. I get that a LOT.

At this point I've been married for going on 15 years, and had one previous serious relationship...both being in spite of being a big guy, and not because my size had any positive influence what so ever.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Oh definitely no flirt radar here. One tends to not develop radar for things that are extremely rare to them. I have no tiger radar either...I may have seen a couple once upon a time in a zoo, and yes, if I encountered one it would be extremely dangerous...but still no practical reason for developing tiger detection skills.
> 
> On the other hand, I have highly developed radar for women wanting a big brother or substitute dad. I get that a LOT.
> 
> At this point I've been married for going on 15 years, and had one previous serious relationship...both being in spite of being a big guy, and not because my size had any positive influence what so ever.


 
I'm not trying to be mean here, but after having read a lot of your posts over the years you come across to me as a pretty unhappy person. If you don't feel good about yourself it's going to show. Why would someone flirt with someone unapproachable?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

Tad said:


> .
> 
> In terms of fat admiration, of course one likes what one likes, and that is fine. I'm definitely not saying everyone should be attracted to everyone else. In fact the whole point I was making was that those who are not the right sort of big will have been flirted with a lot less, so it may not be their imaginations that they've not met FFA.


 
I'm not sure what the "right sort" is that you mentioned. Isn't it subjective?

I don't like sloppy dressers. I find a lot of larger men tend to dress TOO big and that doesn't appeal to me. There are so many different variables with attraction.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Really?



Hahaha. My ego is huge.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hahaha. My ego is huge.


 

When I read your posts (and this is just what I feel) you come off as the stereotypical "I need to be funny" fat guy. And you honestly don't have to do that. 

But if you really believe you're the shit, you go boy. Haha.


----------



## JulieD (May 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> When I read your posts (and this is just what I feel) you come off as the stereotypical "I need to be funny" fat guy. And you honestly don't have to do that.
> 
> But if you really believe you're the shit, you go boy. Haha.



Awe Surly, Sassy is the shit..I wubu Sassy... :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## JulieD (May 10, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hahaha. My ego is huge.


If ego is code word for penis...
Why hello there...:smitten: :kiss2: :batting:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Awe Surly, Sassy is the shit..I wubu Sassy... :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


 

Haha. Thank god we all have differing tastes or the world would be boring place.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 10, 2011)

You really are from the Sheldon Cooper school of charm, aren'tcha?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> You really are from the Sheldon Cooper school of charm, aren'tcha?


 

That would depend on who i'm trying to charm. Or if there's any charm involved at all.


"I've got the Sword Of Azeroth!"


----------



## JulieD (May 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Thank god we all have differing tastes or the world would be boring place.



 just smiles


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

JulieD said:


> just smiles


 

Snarky how? I'm not a part of the clique so I don't feel like I need to soft pedal anything. Threads don't always have to be about people's ego or supposed ego. 

And the secret message thing? Why? Haha.


----------



## FishCharming (May 10, 2011)

this thread has been on topic for far too long. let's talk about my ego and it's grandiosity! it is MY ego after all so of course it's great


----------



## JulieD (May 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Snarky how? I'm not a part of the clique so I don't feel like I need to soft pedal anything. Threads don't always have to be about people's ego or supposed ego.
> 
> And the secret message thing? Why? Haha.



I have no idea what you are talking about :huh: ...I'm just smiling  I like secret messages, ever watch the Middle? I'm like Brick, the little boy who whispers to himself (whispers to himself)


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not trying to be mean here, but after having read a lot of your posts over the years you come across to me as a pretty unhappy person. If you don't feel good about yourself it's going to show. Why would someone flirt with someone unapproachable?




Actually, in person I come across as pretty much an average to shy person, not unhappy. I don't go around spouting my political/societal impressions and opinions...actually just the opposite...unless where spouting is appropriate (HP). I do not know of anyone who's taken more than a few seconds to assess me, that does not like me. And I pretty much like everyone on some level...even you, Surley. We may disagree on things, but none of that has detracted in the least from my ability to like you as a person. 

Assuming I am as unhappy as you think, how did they deduce this without some form of contact or at least proximity? Even the folks with "Ewwww he's so fat" kinds of attitudes, are regularly close enough for their comments to be heard, or the looks on their faces seen.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Actually, in person I come across as pretty much an average to shy person, not unhappy. I don't go around spouting my political/societal impressions and opinions...actually just the opposite...unless where spouting is appropriate (HP). I do not know of anyone who's taken more than a few seconds to assess me, that does not like me. And I pretty much like everyone on some level...even you, Surley. We may disagree on things, but none of that has detracted in the least from my ability to like you as a person.
> 
> Assuming I am as unhappy as you think, how did they deduce this without some form of contact or at least proximity? Even the folks with "Ewwww he's so fat" kinds of attitudes, are regularly close enough for their comments to be heard, or the looks on their faces seen.


 
I'm only going by what or how you post here. And you seem unhappy to me. If you're not, then that's awesome. And it's pretty easy in person to notice someone who's not enjoying their lot in life. No?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about :huh: ...I'm just smiling  I like secret messages, ever watch the Middle? I'm like Brick, the little boy who whispers to himself (whispers to himself)


 

Okaaaay. :huh:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> this thread has been on topic for far too long. let's talk about my ego and it's grandiosity! it is MY ego after all so of course it's great


 

Only if you attach some semi-naked pictures.

:batting:


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm only going by what or how you post here. And you seem unhappy to me. If you're not, then that's awesome. And it's pretty easy in person to notice someone who's not enjoying their lot in life. No?



Sometimes...sometimes not. But in the cases where it is noticeable, there is no better time for a friendly "Hello".


----------



## Paquito (May 10, 2011)

telling it like it is =/= being an asshole about it


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 10, 2011)

i've only met one ffa and that was my ex wife lol. 

i am just a really shy person and don't really talk to others so much, except my facebook (which i always get people messaging me telling me to shut it cause i post to much). my biggest downfall i guess.


----------



## Jello404 (May 10, 2011)

rellis10 said:


> They're elusive creatures.....you have to talk like David Attenborough if you want them to come out of their hiding places. It sooths them



LMFAO OMG!


----------



## Jello404 (May 10, 2011)

Truthfully I see women with larger men all of the time. Its easier to find a woman with a fat husband or boyfriend than a man with a fat wife or girlfriend.But thats just IMO.


----------



## coriander (May 10, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> When I read your posts (and this is just what I feel) you come off as the stereotypical "I need to be funny" fat guy. And you honestly don't have to do that.
> 
> But if you really believe you're the shit, you go boy. Haha.



Tut, tut. Sassy is a Wentleman and a scholar. I, for one, think he is tres amusant, although he doesn't need to be, as he is a truly sezzy bish.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 10, 2011)

We don't exist. It's a big conspiracy. Sorry.


----------



## Goreki (May 10, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> We don't exist. It's a big conspiracy. Sorry.


Also, we are men.


----------



## Paquito (May 10, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Also, we are men.



Imaginary men.


----------



## Goreki (May 10, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Imaginary men.


Those are the best kind.


----------



## coriander (May 10, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Imaginary men.



Cannibals, actually. This is why we go after the fat ones.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2011)

<<<<<<< ZOMBIE CANNIBAL EMPRESS srsly it's true


----------



## Goreki (May 10, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> <<<<<<< ZOMBIE CANNIBAL EMPRESS srsly it's true


<3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2011)

coriander said:


> Tut, tut. Sassy is a Wentleman and a scholar. I, for one, think he is tres amusant, although he doesn't need to be, as he is a truly sezzy bish.




I have absolutely no idea what you're saying. Haha.


----------



## Paquito (May 10, 2011)

I have a vore fetish, so the joke is on you.


----------



## JenFromOC (May 10, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I have a vore fetish, so the joke is on you.



It appears as though you are in luck


----------



## analikesyourface (May 10, 2011)

I'm pretty open about being one. And I have issues being attracted to anybody who is thin. Like.. at all. 

It's gotten to the point where all my friends/assholish people call me a chubby chaser. Or a fatty fucker :/ I dislike that one for some reason.

But, I'm still pretty open about it.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 10, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> I'm pretty open about being one. And I have issues being attracted to anybody who is thin. Like.. at all.
> 
> It's gotten to the point where all my friends/assholish people call me a chubby chaser. Or a fatty fucker :/ I dislike that one for some reason.
> 
> But, I'm still pretty open about it.



hahahah fatty fucker, haven't heard of that one before.

that's great


----------



## CastingPearls (May 10, 2011)

'fatty fucker fucking fatty' would make an awesome drinking game.


just sayin.....


----------



## Zowie (May 10, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> 'fatty fucker fucking fatty' would make an awesome drinking game.
> 
> 
> just sayin.....



Take a shot, say 'Fatty Fucker Fucking Fatty', go bed a handsome man, come back, and repeat. Person who holds out the longest wins.


----------



## analikesyourface (May 11, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Take a shot, say 'Fatty Fucker Fucking Fatty', go bed a handsome man, come back, and repeat. Person who holds out the longest wins.



Too bad I've quit drinking for the summer... xD


----------



## Rathkhan (May 11, 2011)

I had always suspected that FFA's existed if merely due to Rule 34, but until I came across this site... I had no idea that they had formed groups! When I first came in, I felt like some great, fat, Bali Mauladad safari explorer... I crept through the bushes and watched with awe and wonderment! 

Such a beautiful place full of beautiful people!!


----------



## largebob280 (May 11, 2011)

I think FFAs are often under cover:

I met a girl that was attracted to me when I was quite young young (early 20s), and, while I picked up on her feelings, she was several years older than I, and I thought she was way out of my league, so I never did anything about it. I eventually took a job in a different city and moved away, but kept in contact with her. We decided to get together after almost twenty years, and I decided I'd better send her a recent photo, as I'd gained around a hundred pounds since she'd last seen me. The reply I got after sending the picture really took me by surprise - I figured it would be, "You've put on a lot of weight, but that's OK," or something to that effect. Her actual response was, "OMG OMG, You're a man now!"

She was obviously a closet FFA. We got together several times over the next few years, and she always made sure I ate really well, so she's probably a closet feeder as well. Unfortunately, the long-distance thing didn't work out.


----------



## JulieD (May 11, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Take a shot, say 'Fatty Fucker Fucking Fatty', go bed a handsome man, come back, and repeat. Person who holds out the longest wins.



Damn I wanna play this game too...ok, shot done...now handsome man...wait, does he HAVE to want to have sex with me too? Or can I just find a randomly handsome man and, I don't know...MAKE him have sex with me...is that ok?


----------



## analikesyourface (May 11, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Damn I wanna play this game too...ok, shot done...now handsome man...wait, does he HAVE to want to have sex with me too? Or can I just find a randomly handsome man and, I don't know...MAKE him have sex with me...is that ok?



I know a few that would be interested in you from what I've seen... but a few are like... 17 :/ That may be awkward after you take advantage of them...


----------



## JulieD (May 11, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> I know a few that would be interested in you from what I've seen... but a few are like... 17 :/ That may be awkward after you take advantage of them...



17!  well, just please have them PM me a well written resume with their qualifications... No headless pics please...I like a face with my man... thanks Ana!


----------



## Kamily (May 11, 2011)

Ok 17 is a little too young even for me. Yeah Im a cougar but damn I at least want them to be of legal age. :huh:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 11, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Actually, I have never encountered one in real life <shrug>



i agree,but at the same time,there is never really hard evidence that someone can be a FFA.it's like a hidden like,it's like you truely won't know they are until you like get to know them or they make a comment about a guy with extra pounds or something.LOL


----------



## JulieD (May 11, 2011)

Kamily said:


> Ok 17 is a little too young even for me. Yeah Im a cougar but damn I at least want them to be of legal age. :huh:



Wait a minute...17yr old? I thought their were 17 bhms...yeah, never mind if they are 17 year old...:doh:


----------



## Goreki (May 11, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Damn I wanna play this game too...ok, shot done...now handsome man...wait, does he HAVE to want to have sex with me too? Or can I just find a randomly handsome man and, I don't know...MAKE him have sex with me...is that ok?


I love you so much. :wubu:


----------



## biglynch (May 11, 2011)

Although i have had my fun with a few cool girls over the years its only in the last few weeks that i found a genuine FFA. Never was made fell so awesome in my life! We met up and had 2 cracking nights, and planning more soon but I’m not sure its going to lead any further than just fun
. Its what prompted me to find out more hence I joined here. They are few and far between in the uk it seems, so my search continues
.


----------



## Zowie (May 11, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Wait a minute...17yr old? I thought their were 17 bhms...yeah, never mind if they are 17 year old...:doh:



Awww, poor Paco.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2011)

I honestly forget that there are so many young young guys on here.

Haha.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 11, 2011)

> Awww, poor Paco.



It's a matter of perspective. Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> It's a matter of perspective. Haha.


 

Are you referring to my post?


----------



## FishCharming (May 11, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I honestly forget that there are so many young young guys on here.
> 
> Haha.









Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 11, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> Haha.


 
Steady there.

Yes, in the past I have been known to partake of the younger man, but I have grown and matured. Haha.


----------



## Paquito (May 11, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Awww, poor Paco.



Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## digitalbliss (May 11, 2011)

I have to say, it's kind of a shock to me as well. I always ASSUMED they existed, simply as a converse to men liking big girls, but never really knew for sure. I wish I could have found one when I was younger. I never knew they existed in such numbers, although that may be skewed with this being a gathering place for people with the aforementioned preference.
It's nice to know. Now...I just have to work on my face.


----------



## JulieD (May 11, 2011)

Paquito said:


> Variety is the spice of life.



I'm willing to bend my rule, just this one time
Haha.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 11, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> Such a beautiful place full of beautiful people!!



Awww, thanks Jayme! :smitten: LOL


----------



## Freedumb (May 11, 2011)

I think a lot of girls are closet FFA's. I think its mainly societal/peer pressure type deal. My ex was quite fit, and worked at a gym; needless to say she caught a lot of crap for dating a fat dude.


----------



## 500lbsfingerscrossed (May 12, 2011)

I have always wanted to be obese, I remember being a teenager and watching an episode of Maury where he had a man on that weighed over 800 pounds and wishing I could be him. Of course I never told any one about this and when I was a teenager I dated this girl who said her favorite boyfriend she ever had weighed 400 pounds I thought about telling her my "terrible" secret but since I also enjoyed being a feeder and was doing a good job secretly plumping her up I didn't. Fast forward a few years and the woman I was about to marry whom I had also dated as a teenager told me she preferred men who were bigger, I assumed she meant chubby but as our marriage went on and I had confessed my bbw fetish to her and she was doing great to achieve that status she started telling me more about hers, I took this opportunity to tell her all of my fantasies and the more I told her the more she liked. We decided to switch roles and she enjoys feeding me and fattening me up, she told me that she wishes I had confessed to her when we were teens cause she would have love to see how big I would be. I learned from this experience that it's best not to keep secrets cause you'd be surprised about the out come. If my wife sees this thank you for making all my dreams and fantasies come true Love you!


----------



## Kamily (May 12, 2011)

I dont want to offend anybody (and Im sorry if I do) but to me skinny guys look anorexic. Im always thinking come here baby and let me fix you a sandwhich or something. LOL

I cant say it enough....I like my man with some meat on his bones. :wubu:


----------



## frankman (May 12, 2011)

Well, it's good to see that at least we're not treading into cartoon areas here...


----------



## Puff1980 (May 18, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> i've only met one ffa and that was my ex wife lol.
> 
> i am just a really shy person and don't really talk to others so much, except my facebook (which i always get people messaging me telling me to shut it cause i post to much). my biggest downfall i guess.



you are shy? WHAT???


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 18, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not trying to be mean here, but after having read a lot of your posts over the years you come across to me as a pretty unhappy person. If you don't feel good about yourself it's going to show. Why would someone flirt with someone unapproachable?



I've flirted with Zandoz on and off for years. He's very approachable and pretty charming to boot, of course his radar needs tweaking a bit


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 18, 2011)

MrsBigginZ said:


> you are shy? WHAT???



Palmela? Is that you??


----------



## Zandoz (May 18, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> I've flirted with Zandoz on and off for years. He's very approachable and pretty charming to boot, of course his radar needs tweaking a bit




Thank you good lady. :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 18, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> I've flirted with Zandoz on and off for years. He's very approachable and pretty charming to boot, of course his radar needs tweaking a bit




Online and real life are _quite _different.


----------



## JulieD (May 18, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Online and real life are _quite _different.



I have met a number of people in real life whom I befriended on the internetz...as long as you are true to who you are and they do the same, its not that terribly different...well at least not in my experiences...but i am pretty much the same person all around...except when I hang around my hood friends, apparently I sound more hood then...haha.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 18, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Online and real life are _quite _different.



You are making assumptions


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 18, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Online and real life are _quite _different.



I certainly hope so, there's people I have met around and about the internet I really hope act differently in real life. haha.


----------



## JulieD (May 18, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I certainly hope so, there's people I have met around and about the internet I really hope act differently in real life. haha.



De-rail for one moment... Sassy, I love you. :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 18, 2011)

JulieD said:


> De-rail for one moment... Sassy, I love you. :wubu:



I hope you never change Julie. :kiss2:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 18, 2011)

JulieD said:


> I have met a number of people in real life whom I befriended on the internetz...as long as you are true to who you are and they do the same, its not that terribly different...well at least not in my experiences...but i am pretty much the same person all around...except when I hang around my hood friends, apparently I sound more hood then...haha.


 

I'm starting to think if I say black you will always say white. You go girl!

Haha.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 18, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> I certainly hope so, there's people I have met around and about the internet I really hope act differently in real life. haha.


 

Oh, that's a given. And it works both ways.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 18, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> You are making assumptions


 

But, that's just like your opinion, man.


----------



## Puff1980 (May 18, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Palmela? Is that you??



haha no I'm the "Ex wife"


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 18, 2011)

MrsBigginZ said:


> haha no I'm the "Ex wife"



You should petition for a username change then!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 18, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> You should petition for a username change then!



agreed


----------



## Zandoz (May 18, 2011)

Please folks, no drama on my account. People are entitled to think what they want of me. In the end, I choose who's opinion matters to me.

Thank you, my friends :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 18, 2011)

Well......that was.......underwhelming.



(BTW-Zandoz IS a peach. He's okay in my book and YES I KNOW I have a gigantic book. Suck it. <me, not the book>)


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 18, 2011)

I have to agree with you on the underwhelming part, Lainey.


----------



## Zandoz (May 18, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Well......that was.......underwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW-Zandoz IS a peach. He's okay in my book and YES I KNOW I have a gigantic book. Suck it. <me, not the book>)



Thank you. You're pretty peachy yourself. :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 18, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Please folks, no drama on my account. People are entitled to think what they want of me. In the end, I choose who's opinion matters to me.
> 
> Thank you, my friends :bow:



I never said you weren't ok. You just come across unhappy to me.

Other than that, you seem like a really nice guy. 

Geez!


----------



## JulieD (May 19, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I never said you weren't ok. You just come across unhappy to me.
> 
> Other than that, you seem like a really nice guy.
> 
> Geez!



Surly, how would you feel if someone said this about you? I don't know you very well, and I know Zandoz even less, but I don't know too many people who would take a comment like this with a grain of salt, including you. My mamma raised me to not say anything if you don't have anything nice to say. She also made sure that we treat other people the way we want to be treated. I understand that this is your opinion of this gentleman, which you are entitled to, but with that entitlement comes the responsibility to filter. So, when everyone come back and starts to attack you, remember this post. Post like this cause hurt feelings and hurt feelings cause people to lash out. So if you get mad and start posting how everyone is incompetent and belligerent, maybe sometimes their reactions are instigated by insensitive post like this. There is nothing wrong with not commenting. Believe it or not, I used to defend you when other people talked bad about you, I use to think that you really weren't that bad, just misunderstood, or maybe going through menopause or a chemical imbalance, or whatever. I use to defend you all the time, but when you post comments like this that were not warrant, it makes you look bad, and I question myself and my judge of character. I try very hard to teach my 7 year old to treat others with respect, and I promise you, that if she were to ever say anything like this to anyone within my ear shot...let's just say that the back of my hand would have her smile imprinted on it. Regardless of my parenting skills or tactics, this is not called for. I don't know what happened between you and Zandoz in the past, regardless this makes you look bad now. No body needs to know that you think Zandoz is unhappy and unapproachable, what good comes from your comments? Zandoz already said that he choose who's opinions matter to him, so why do you keep at it? Your previous comment about when you say its black and I say its white, I didn't respond. Oh, I had plenty to say ranging from racism to color blindness but I kept it to myself, so to not travel down a road of no return. Just filter...that's all.


----------



## FishCharming (May 19, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Surly, how would you feel if someone said this about you? I don't know you very well, and I know Zandoz even less, but I don't know too many people who would take a comment like this with a grain of salt, including you. My mamma raised me to not say anything if you don't have anything nice to say. She also made sure that we treat other people the way we want to be treated. I understand that this is your opinion of this gentleman, which you are entitled to, but with that entitlement comes the responsibility to filter. So, when everyone come back and starts to attack you, remember this post. Post like this cause hurt feelings and hurt feelings cause people to lash out. So if you get mad and start posting how everyone is incompetent and belligerent, maybe sometimes their reactions are instigated by insensitive post like this. There is nothing wrong with not commenting. Believe it or not, I used to defend you when other people talked bad about you, I use to think that you really weren't that bad, just misunderstood, or maybe going through menopause or a chemical imbalance, or whatever. I use to defend you all the time, but when you post comments like this that were not warrant, it makes you look bad, and I question myself and my judge of character. I try very hard to teach my 7 year old to treat others with respect, and I promise you, that if she were to ever say anything like this to anyone within my ear shot...let's just say that the back of my hand would have her smile imprinted on it. Regardless of my parenting skills or tactics, this is not called for. I don't know what happened between you and Zandoz in the past, regardless this makes you look bad now. No body needs to know that you think Zandoz is unhappy and unapproachable, what good comes from your comments? Zandoz already said that he choose who's opinions matter to him, so why do you keep at it? Your previous comment about when you say its black and I say its white, I didn't respond. Oh, I had plenty to say ranging from racism to color blindness but I kept it to myself, so to not travel down a road of no return. Just filter...that's all.



Haha.


<cough cough>


----------



## Surlysomething (May 19, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Surly, how would you feel if someone said this about you? I don't know you very well, and I know Zandoz even less, but I don't know too many people who would take a comment like this with a grain of salt, including you. My mamma raised me to not say anything if you don't have anything nice to say. She also made sure that we treat other people the way we want to be treated. I understand that this is your opinion of this gentleman, which you are entitled to, but with that entitlement comes the responsibility to filter. So, when everyone come back and starts to attack you, remember this post. Post like this cause hurt feelings and hurt feelings cause people to lash out. So if you get mad and start posting how everyone is incompetent and belligerent, maybe sometimes their reactions are instigated by insensitive post like this. There is nothing wrong with not commenting. Believe it or not, I used to defend you when other people talked bad about you, I use to think that you really weren't that bad, just misunderstood, or maybe going through menopause or a chemical imbalance, or whatever. I use to defend you all the time, but when you post comments like this that were not warrant, it makes you look bad, and I question myself and my judge of character. I try very hard to teach my 7 year old to treat others with respect, and I promise you, that if she were to ever say anything like this to anyone within my ear shot...let's just say that the back of my hand would have her smile imprinted on it. Regardless of my parenting skills or tactics, this is not called for. I don't know what happened between you and Zandoz in the past, regardless this makes you look bad now. No body needs to know that you think Zandoz is unhappy and unapproachable, what good comes from your comments? Zandoz already said that he choose who's opinions matter to him, so why do you keep at it? Your previous comment about when you say its black and I say its white, I didn't respond. Oh, I had plenty to say ranging from racism to color blindness but I kept it to myself, so to not travel down a road of no return. Just filter...that's all.


 

Haha. Ok.

I have absolutely no idea why you think you need to take on this 'cause'. We were talking about flirting and Zandoz is quite known for his gloomy gus posts. He comes across unhappy to me so that's why I think the flirt thing isn't happening. Why I have to explain myself to you, I don't know.

You can keep anything you like to yourself. This is a FORUM. I never said anything mean. If mentioning that someone is COMING ACROSS unhappy is an attack, wow.

I'm no pollyanna and I never claimed to be. I don't sugar-coat. I'm a realist and most people don't like that. Oh well. 

PS: If someone said that to me (which has happened on numerous times) I would take it as advice. Holding a mirror up to my face. I don't live in a fantasy world, Julie. I'm not here to make all my posts happy and carefree and to make myself loved by all the boys!

But you know, thanks for your opinion.


----------



## Zandoz (May 19, 2011)

Again, please no drama on my account. I have no problem with what Surly thinks or says about me...it's her right. I do not want her or anyone else catching grief because of me. As far as I'm concerned, if it were possible, I'd still have no problem sitting down with her and getting to know each other better over some cold libations.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 19, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Again, please no drama on my account. I have no problem with what Surly thinks or says about me...it's her right. I do not want her or anyone else catching grief because of me. As far as I'm concerned, if it were possible, I'd still have no problem sitting down with her and getting to know each other better over some cold libations.


 

I know you have a lot of health problems (as do I) so that's where I get the feeling of unhappiness. Hell, i'm super unhappy with all of mine and strugge with depression a lot. I never meant it as a hurtful thing, at all. I know people don't feel i'm approachable, so I figured if I felt unhappiness from you that it could be a reason why your flirt never flew. Hell, I don't have much game either. It's not the end of the world. Haha.

I bet if beers were involved we'd all be happy as clams.  And i'm sure it would be a fun time.

Tina


----------



## Zandoz (May 19, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I know you have a lot of health problems (as do I) so that's where I get the feeling of unhappiness. Hell, i'm super unhappy with all of mine and strugge with depression a lot. I never meant it as a hurtful thing, at all. I know people don't feel i'm approachable, so I figured if I felt unhappiness from you that it could be a reason why your flirt never flew. Hell, I don't have much game either. It's not the end of the world. Haha.
> 
> I bet if beers were involved we'd all be happy as clams.  And i'm sure it would be a fun time.
> 
> Tina



:bow: ...........................


----------



## chicken legs (May 21, 2011)

Guerrilla said:


> I don't mean to be rude or insulting, I'm just surprised that FFAs exist. I've been lurking through the boards here for awhile and my mind has been rather blown by the community of people here. I've never met a self-confessed FFA in my life. I am utterly curious now about how FFAs became FFAs and why they have a predilection for BHM. So I guess what I'm asking if for FFAs to maybe describe why they like BHM and how they came to understand this about themselves? And BHMs, I guess I'm asking for your experiences with FFAs?



Sup G-rilla, 

Don't worry the BBW's/SSBBW's wonder the same thing about us. We can't help that we are very primal and want the biggest mates. Maybe we haven't evolved enough within the current social construct to like smaller mates. The dominate FFA/FA like having such a big person to conquer and the submissive FFA/FA like the feeling of protection. Then there are those cuddle monkeys who are a little bit of both and love to be wrapped up in deliciousness.


----------



## gorddito (May 28, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Maybe you're not paying attention or you don't have flirt radar.
> 
> I've given a lot of husky men the double take and they always look like i'm going to ask them a question. Haha.
> 
> ...



I have always been like "yeah...right..." attitude when i read about girls checking out fatguys. But today i caught a girl totally checking my belly out. I was waiting the bus when a girl jogging was coming in my direction, i smile at her (not like flirting or anything, just a friendly smile acknowledging her) and she shameless move her eyesight from my face to my belly as she pass me by. I have to say it feels great, even it was just that.


----------



## escapist (May 28, 2011)

gorddito said:


> I have always been like "yeah...right..." attitude when i read about girls checking out fatguys. But today i caught a girl totally checking my belly out. I was waiting the bus when a girl jogging was coming in my direction, i smile at her (not like flirting or anything, just a friendly smile acknowledging her) and she shameless move her eyesight from my face to my belly as she pass me by. I have to say it feels great, even it was just that.



Heheheh just wait till you notice them flirting with you in the frozen food section asking what your favorite ice cream is! Like Surly said, once they start to show up on your flirt radar its pretty cool. I'll admit, I had to educate myself on how to take the next step. Put myself though dating school if you will. I took it way slower than some care for but it really worked just learning how to go from a few cute glances to ending up on a date with that person. It's a very life changing thing. My new SSBHM room-mate is starting to experience the same thing. Its been pretty cool just seeing how happy he is every day as he see's himself going from guy-friend material to boyfriend material.


----------



## KingBoo (May 28, 2011)

Not surprised one bit.


----------



## PaperZombie (Jul 7, 2011)

I've yet to meet one in real life...

ONE OF THESE DAYS...


----------



## BitsySpider (Jul 7, 2011)

I find it odd that people find it odd that FFA's exist. Not that I'm a particular fan of the term 'FFA' anyway. So what, are women not allowed to be diverse in their tastes like men are?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2011)

BitsySpider said:


> I find it odd that people find it odd that FFA's exist. Not that I'm a particular fan of the term 'FFA' anyway. So what, are women not allowed to be diverse in their tastes like men are?



Not at all...of course everyone is entitled to their preferences and tastes. In fact it's always good to see a woman speak up on the fact that she appreciates bigger guys. The more, the better.

The thing is, that for many big guys, we've never had the pleasure of actually meeting a woman who likes big guys....and even more specifically, the type of big guy that they are. I'm 54 and married, and have been anywhere from 50 to 300+ lbs overweight during my adult life...I've never encountered and FFA that I know of....even my wife. Even with her it is a matter of in spite of my size, not appreciating it.

I doubt there are very many big guys who would not be VERY glad to actually encounter an FFA.


----------



## escapist (Jul 7, 2011)

PaperZombie said:


> I've yet to meet one in real life...
> 
> ONE OF THESE DAYS...



You know what PZ, I felt the same way till after I met some from here, and started to learn what to watch for. Now I realize I've been meeting them my whole life. Remember most of the world does have or know what the title of FFA is. I always knew that girls could be into bigger husky guys but I didn't realize that there was a segment of them who are 100% turned on by Fat itself. Those are the True FFA's, once you meet one and let her per out on you, your mind will be blown and you will know you just had a life changing experience.




BitsySpider said:


> I find it odd that people find it odd that FFA's exist. Not that I'm a particular fan of the term 'FFA' anyway. So what, are women not allowed to be diverse in their tastes like men are?



Its not that your not allowed to be diverse. You really have to understand the world that most of us large folk live in. Often there is a HUGE stigma that comes with being big. If you were big from childhood you lived with the constant hounding of other children that you were considered "sub-par". It takes a level of experience in life to learn that is total social BS that others try to push to improve their social standing. If someone hasn't made the leap from "I'm fat and unattractive!" to, "I'm Fat and down right sexy!" such concepts of women being attracted to them are almost impossible to overcome. Well maybe not impossible, but damn it can be hard. If they have the confidence already to believe in themselves and appealing of themselves to others you will find almost no resistance to the idea of your attraction for them.

PS. This also means that there are another group of people who aren't even fat who bought the BS that the social pushers were selling that fat isn't sexy, those would be the people who joined in the teasing an mockery. Minions like those is how the others gain there power to shape the world as they see it and thus crushing those with low self-esteem and a low opinion of themselves already.

PSS. Sorry not trying to write that much, I can just be damn wordy when trying to get this stuff out of my head.


----------



## Broadside (Jul 8, 2011)

I knew that FFA's existed to a certain degree, but to me they existed in the same way a 4-leaf clover exists. Finding one would require an extra-ordinary amount of luck that seems to elude me, even on my best days at the casino.

To a larger extent (pun intended) meeting an FFA, or realising one is flirting with you (be still my heart!) Is like discovering a leprechaun and having them throw gold at you. It's mythical, you want to believe it, and you want it to happen, but deep down you know it isn't real.

Perhaps I'm jaded by the modern dating scene, but after so many years of putting myself out there, only to be shot down again and again with the same explanation "you're sweet, but I'm not attracted to you physically...". It's discouraging to hear, heartbreaking even if the circumstances are right. So one day, you just give up on that part of your life, and quietly reserve yourself to your career, and try to live everything else you can to the farthest you want to take it, despite that persistent emptiness that lingers and you actively ignore in order to cope with it. You look at couples and friends getting married and having kids , only to shrug and say "well I guess it's just not for me, for whatever reason".

I gave up on romance two years ago, so finding this site as a BHM (as I understand the definition), I'm still struggling to wrap my head around it all. It's hope, and hope is a tough thing to hang on to when the rest of the world has been cramming their idea of beauty in your face your whole life, verifying it time and again.

Reading it over, I don't want to sound like a victim of western beauty standards, but perhaps I am... though I truly hope not.


----------



## escapist (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, I have to share this story because it SOOOOO totally caught me off guard today. I was waiting in line at work for a job fair (long story) and some of the girls I've worked with started touching my belly just like out of the freaking blue. We were talking and chatting and the cute little one starts patting then kind of playfully punching my belly. I just look down and ask, "What do you think you doing"?

To which she replied, "I don't know I just love your belly"!

Another girl behind her I've become friends with chimes in, "I know isn't it Great"! and she touches my arm. 

All my "skillz", and all that went right out the door. I was just shocked to see how playful they were in public with my belly. I had only learned the 2nd one that spoke up was an FFA a month or 2 ago when she admitted she really loved my big belly and wanted to play with it. Chicken Legs has some theories on it all, I don't know if one or all or some combo of them are correct. All in all it was just a bit shocking. Maybe I did turn them FFA more openly I just don't know...still man...wow.  :huh: :happy:

My own personal theory is its not just the belly. It's the environment created around it of playfulness and fun. I've spent a long time around these women and seen them with other BHM's (while one did admit she wanted to play with another BHM's belly too they have never really even hugged or shaken hands).


I'm honestly starting to loose count of the FFA's I personally know in Vegas. Trust me, they are out there guys. A few other of the BHM's have really learned like I have. If you want to have fun with an FFA, you have to be fun first. Not wait for her to walk into your life and all the sudden a magic switch flips and she outs herself to you as a BHM lover and life is fun (however I'm sure that does happen from time to time).


----------



## seagirl (Jul 12, 2011)

being an ffa myself, its weird for me to even find a guy that isn't big to be a turn on. i know america has programmed us to love fit people but i always felt like i was on the outside looking in with that whole situation just never understanding how people could be tricked into liking that. It's kind of funny though to see my friends that once didnt understand my sexual attraction to go out with a fat guy and fall in love with his body. i always just say don't knock it til you've tried it!

so don't lose hope boys! we're out there. maybe sometimes it just takes a little persistence though


----------



## mischel (Jul 12, 2011)

Was worth a try .

He's a friend who never leaves me, sticks all the time to me, makes me happy when filled up and makes it more fun fapping LOL .


----------



## Rathkhan (Jul 12, 2011)

seagirl said:


> being an ffa myself, its weird for me to even find a guy that isn't big to be a turn on. i know america has programmed us to love fit people but i always felt like i was on the outside looking in with that whole situation just never understanding how people could be tricked into liking that. It's kind of funny though to see my friends that once didnt understand my sexual attraction to go out with a fat guy and fall in love with his body. i always just say don't knock it til you've tried it!
> 
> so don't lose hope boys! we're out there. maybe sometimes it just takes a little persistence though



I wanted to rep you but alas, I've already repped you! :wubu:


----------



## seagirl (Jul 13, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> I wanted to rep you but alas, I've already repped you! :wubu:




what does this rep thing mean?!


----------



## escapist (Jul 13, 2011)

seagirl said:


> what does this rep thing mean?!



See the "can's" under my board name? They start green and as you get more change colors? They represent how much "Rep" (good reputation) you have on the board.


Join Date: Jan XXXX
Location: Blablabla
Posts: xxxxxx
00000000000 <<< Those are your Rep Cans


----------



## Melian (Jul 13, 2011)

escapist said:


> See the "can's" under my board name? They start green and as you get more change colors? They represent how much "Rep" (good reputation) you have on the board.
> 
> 
> Join Date: Jan XXXX
> ...



LOL....I love that "cans" diagram, escapist  

Actually, I'd rep it, but am apparently still out of rep to give.


----------



## Tad (Jul 13, 2011)

Melian said:


> LOL....I love that "cans" diagram, escapist
> 
> Actually, I'd rep it, but am apparently still out of rep to give.



Got him for you


----------



## Tad (Jul 13, 2011)

I always figured that FA and FFA had to exist, before I even knew the term. I just looked at the various couples where one or both partners were fat, and figured that it couldn't always be that the other partner was unhappy, or looked beyond the belly......some of them had to like it, there were just too many happy couples with one or both being fat.

But I figured, and still figure, that most people who kind of like fat folks don't make a big deal out of it, and will just kind of gravitate that way, or let growth happen over time. I think the FA/FFA who feel a need to really go looking for it, and who come to places like this, are probably the minority of all FA. It is a bit like....lots of people are preferentially attracted to red heads, but few will only date red heads.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 13, 2011)

Tad said:


> I always figured that FA and FFA had to exist, before I even knew the term. I just looked at the various couples where one or both partners were fat, and figured that it couldn't always be that the other partner was unhappy, or looked beyond the belly......some of them had to like it, there were just too many happy couples with one or both being fat.
> 
> But I figured, and still figure, that most people who kind of like fat folks don't make a big deal out of it, and will just kind of gravitate that way, or let growth happen over time. I think the FA/FFA who feel a need to really go looking for it, and who come to places like this, are probably the minority of all FA. *It is a bit like....lots of people are preferentially attracted to red heads, but few will only date red heads.*



if people who read this don't understand anything your saying, that sums it up perfectly.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 14, 2011)

Tad -- can't rep you again at the moment, but Hozay there is absolutely correct.

-Rusty


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 14, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> if people who read this don't understand anything *your* saying, that sums it up perfectly.



I had to quote to fix a spelling mistake. It's bothering the shit out of me because I know better. I'm going to assume my phone just auto corrected it. You're.


----------



## escapist (Jul 14, 2011)

Melian said:


> LOL....I love that "cans" diagram, escapist
> 
> Actually, I'd rep it, but am apparently still out of rep to give.





Tad said:


> Got him for you



-----------------
Hahah thanks, Yeah I feel like I'm just 1 Quarterback away form being John Madden diagramming a football game and spelling out ACE.


----------



## ManBeef (Jul 16, 2011)

I had been searching for a site that was dedicated to the fluffy men of the world for like ever... I was always lead to sites meant for bbw's with a slight bhm undertone. But then I found this oasis. Oh the joy I felt!!! Wait... what was the point of this again?


----------



## MrBob (Jul 17, 2011)

I always suspected they existed but I feel like the cat that got the cream now that I've discovered their online lair! I was never sure with some of the girls I went out with whether it was me or my guitar that they were attracted to. Maybe it was both!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jul 18, 2011)

MrBob said:


> I always suspected they existed but I feel like the cat that got the cream now that I've discovered their online lair! I was never sure with some of the girls I went out with whether it was me or my guitar that they were attracted to. Maybe it was both!




girls do love the guitars. lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 18, 2011)

I can agree with this. I've only had 32 women proposition me sexually because I play multiple instruments.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can agree with this. I've only had 32 women proposition me sexually because I play multiple instruments.



Wouldn't have anything to do with you working street corners, would it?


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 18, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can agree with this. I've only had 32 women proposition me sexually because I play multiple instruments.



So,they go up exponentially with every new instrument?

Note to self,must hit craigslist


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 18, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Wouldn't have anything to do with you working street corners, would it?



well I do work the corner with my ukulele. So that number may be skewed.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 19, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> So,they go up exponentially with every new instrument?
> 
> Note to self,must hit craigslist



Iknew I shouldn't have given up piano lessons!


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 19, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can agree with this. I've only had 32 women proposition me sexually because I play multiple instruments.



but how many of these women were really sassy dressed up in drag?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 19, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> but how many of these women were really sassy dressed up in drag?



Probably about 30, maybe 31.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 23, 2011)

The thing about guys in drag is that if you squint really hard and don't look at their hands or touch the wig,You can almost pretend........maybe the rest of the story belongs in a fantasy,drunk,or mistaken identity thread.:doh:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 25, 2011)

We exist...You just have to fling a pokéball real hard and fast to catch us, or sit on us so we can't escape you >D


----------



## MrBob (Jul 25, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> We exist...You just have to fling a pokéball real hard and fast to catch us, or sit on us so we can't escape you >D



I don't know if the throwing a pokéball is such a good idea...we're big guys and can really put a bit of umph on the ball. As for the siiting, not such a bad strategy. We just have to correctly identify the FFA's first...you guys should carry placards!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 25, 2011)

No placards, they slow us down.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 25, 2011)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> No placards, they slow us down.


 And that's to our advantage!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 26, 2011)

That, or us FFA's should be able to know how a BHM is single or not aside from wedding bands =P We're quicker.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 26, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> That, or us FFA's should be able to know how a BHM is single or not aside from wedding bands =P We're quicker.



Just ask...even if we were not single it'd be a nice ego boost. You can't win the lotto if you don't buy the ticket!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe so, but it could be kinda awkward for us F(F)A's =P


----------



## MrBob (Jul 26, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Maybe so, but it could be kinda awkward for us F(F)A's =P



There's no harm in coversation, we don't bite!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 27, 2011)

MrBob said:


> There's no harm in coversation, we don't bite!



No biting!!! Where's the fun in that?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 27, 2011)

I was about to say, a soft teasing nibble I wouldn't mind =P


----------



## MrBob (Jul 27, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I was about to say, a soft teasing nibble I wouldn't mind =P



What I meant to say was 'we don't bite HARD!'


----------



## escapist (Jul 28, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> We exist...You just have to fling a pokéball real hard and fast to catch us, or sit on us so we can't escape you >D



From the FFA's I know this is TOTALLY True, unless they are aggressive.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 28, 2011)

escapist said:


> From the FFA's I know this is TOTALLY True, unless they are aggressive.



Some of us tend to get shy too tbh.

At least, I have that sometimes xD


----------

